# Another replacement shifter !!



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

I read an article where McCleod (not positive of spelling) is coming out with a line of shifters for the T-56 and others, I assume. Anyone know of that or any info on them ??


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Steve A said:


> I read an article where McCleod (not positive of spelling) is coming out with a line of shifters for the T-56 and others, I assume. Anyone know of that or any info on them ??


Where did ya read this.....curious.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Latest edition of Street Rodder. They don't show it/them on their web site.

http://www.mCleodind.com

I sent them an E-Mail asking about it today - no reply yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

let us know what you find out!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

much obliged.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

You are more than welcome !

( is this what is called "post whoring" ?? ?? )


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

yes, join the party.


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok - thank you for the invitation !! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

invite your friends! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

There's a party.... where? arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

your house pimp! you got all the chica's !!!


----------

